# Aberdovey overnight parking ????



## Chloelewis1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Good morning has anyone used the main sea front car park for an overnight stop. I have been visiting Aberdovey for many years and have seen MH'S however I cannot remember seeing them on an evening.

Kind regards
Julian


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Overnight parking/camping is strictly prohibited at Aberdyfi.

The motorhomes that you see there overnight are actually owned and parked by locals.

The better bet is to drive a bit further westwards.

Pass under the railway bridge, the RC Church and then immediately past the village hall on your left you will find the coach park.

You might get away with the odd night there but if droves of MHs park up on a regular basis the Council (Gwynedd) will certainly clamp down.

The parking attendants start at 08:00 but they cover the whole of the enormous county on a random basis. 

Gwynedd is actively anti MHs as it doesn't know the difference between us and (add the PC correct names for gypsies, travellers, pikeys, gens de voyage & etc!).

Gwynedd also does not seem to recognise the commercial benefits to local traders that MHers bring.

I live just further along at Tywyn.


----------



## Chloelewis1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks so much, My Mom&Dad have a place in Aberdyfi, we are visiting them this weekend and just need somewhere close ish !
Thanks again
Julian


----------



## Chloelewis1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Ps I have used the Trefeddian since 1975 with the famly, great hotel.
Julian


----------

